# Oscar has Cherry Eye



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

It looks to me like Oscar has cherry eye  I will take him to the vet in the morning when they open. I know that sometimes they can do surgery for this- and he is getting neutered next week. Does any recommend he get the surgery on his eye at the same time? What are your experiences with Cherry Eye? I am so upset over this...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear this but try not to worry. Scudder had it and it was an easy fix. There are different ways to fix it. Because of scudders eye shape my vet decided it was best to not only tac the cherry eye down but also carve a pocket. Because of this, he looked like he had surgery. Most dogs come out looking fine after surgery but Scudder looked awful. They shaved all around his eye and it was so swollen. Most times they don't need to shave and you can't even tell anything was done. Not in Scudders case! I didn't even take any pictures. He was just so ugly Poor thing had to wear a cone for days! But it really was a simple, inexpensive surgery and he was a good sport.

I would think it might be ok to do both at the same time but ask you vet.

Good luck and try not to worry. It's a pretty simple surgery.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler has had a cherry eye for most of his life and he is now 15+ years old. The ophthalmologist suggested leaving it be unless it popped out. He then proceeded to show me what that would look like - pretty scary and ugly! I took his advice and have done nothing about it and it has never popped out. It doesn't seem to bother him at all and is barely noticeable. Good luck in whichever route you decide to persue.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm sorry  I think if you get it removed, theres a pretty good chance it won't come back and from what I understand, it isn't painful to them.
Sucks to have that vet bill and surgery, though 
Really sorry! 

Kara


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Cassie had a cherry eye repair also. She came to me as a foster with it. She also had the cherry eye tucked into a pocket. She did fine and it has never come back. I don't know if they can fix it at the same time as the neuter.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi had a cherry eye that stuck out all the time. She had the surgery where they tucked it in. That was 5 years ago and she is fine still. Yes there is a chance of it popping out again, but my vet advised that that normally happens with the "bulgy eyed" dogs - like English Bull dogs - not so much with the Havanese. 
Let us know how he makes out!


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone. The vet took us in to day to look at it. He will do the surgery on it when he goes in to neuter on Tuesday. He said he will also check the other eye and do that one if it needs it so that he won't have to go under anesthesia again. My poor little guy is getting neutered, microchipped, and eye surgery all in one shot. I will post next week after it's all said and done about how it all went.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Not to worry , he'll be fine.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Poor little guy - ouch! He'll do fine, but you'll be a mess. Keep us posted.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor baby and mommie. Hope he recovers well


----------

